

This Guy Live-Tweeted The Bin Laden Raid Yesterday Without Knowing It - aksbhat

http://venturebeat.com/2011/05/01/twitter-user-live-blogged-about-raid-on-bin-laden-without-knowing-what-it-was/
======
nametoremember
This would be way more interesting if, as the article suggested, Bin Laden had
seen the tweets and escaped.

Of course then we wouldn't know about it.

